# natalie83 is a mum



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done sweetie

nat had a baby boy on tuesday.

i will let her tell the rest if she gets time to come here


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations Nat - hope you and your little one are doing well. x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ... miracles do happen


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Natalie 

A lovely baby boy

Look forward to hearing all about him when you have time

Enjoy every moment 

Love Emxx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girls... thanks for all your messages! They mean alot!!! 

I know the IF journey is a hard one but miracles do happen! Wishing you all loads of luck for 2008 and hoping to hear of more BFP's.

Thomas was born 22.01.08 at 8:30pm.... my contractions started at 7:30 monday evening but weren't very regular or strong... i spent tuesday with my mum and we went for a walk down cardiff bay to keep my mind off the contractions. By the time i got home my contractions were quite strong so i called the hospital and they told me to have a bath and rest and to call back when the contractions were even stronger. So i had a bath... when i got out the contractions were really strong and only 2 mins apart so i called the hospital back and i was told to go in. When i got there i was examined and i was 5cm dilated... i was given gas and air and the midwife got the birth pool ready for me. After about 15mins in the pool my waters broke and the contractions got even stronger!!! I started to bleed so was taken out of the pool and onto the consultant lead ward... whilst sat in the wheelchair on the way to the ward i got a really strong urge to push. The midwife examined me again when i was on the ward and i was fully dilated and ready to go!! She told me i could start pushing with the next contraction so that was it... 18 mins later baby Thomas put in a long awaited appearance.... only 2hours after i had been admitted!!! 

Labour really wasn't that bad... the contractions towards the end were the worst part of the whole thing as there was hardly any space between them. I didn't have any drugs only gas and air and was so glad as i was more alert afterwards and able to have some food and enjoy my sons first few hours without feeling groggy!!! 

It was all soooo worth it!!! He's my world!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni

such a nice birth story

any pics?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh bless you.  You sound so happy!!!     Can't wait to see a piccie of your little man.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You are blessed Natalie ... enojoy every minute


----------

